# Travelling with your cat to a show



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

: dee


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I have a sturdy show shelter that sits in the back of the car. They can then have their bed on one side and a litter tray on the other. I decant them to and from that into their carrier at either end. 

Theo used to flatly refuse to use his tray in his pen but didn't mind using the one in the back of the car, even when the car was moving


----------



## Maxwell (Feb 19, 2008)

I travel to shows with usually 3 cats at a time..
2 of them travel in these type..
http://www.cat-alog.com/carriers/pet_carrier_cayman1.jpg
no problems at all..
we get the usual meowing for about half an hour then they go to sleep..
then Nico likes to see out so he has this..
http://www.petutopia.co.uk/images/prods-resized/8830_shaws_bd08_1.jpg
We only travel for around two hours each way so its not too boring for them...


----------



## Maxwell (Feb 19, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> i was looking into getting a sturdy shelter. could a kitten rip through it at all?


I have known cats to tip them over off tables ( with the cat in at the time )when they have stood up against the side of it.. 

never seen one ripped though, plus your cat will have trimmed claws so it should be ok on that count..


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

Maxwell said:


> I travel to shows with usually 3 cats at a time..
> 2 of them travel in these type..
> http://www.cat-alog.com/carriers/pet_carrier_cayman1.jpg
> no problems at all..
> ...


Lovely website and cats Whaface. x


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*I have a Sturdi shelter if we are travelling long distance, for closer shows I have aircraft carrier type carriers with wheels on. I only ever put 2 in together though. Touch wood i've never had a cat have an accident whilst travelling. *


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Mine just go in their normal carriers that they are used to, like for visits to the vets, don't want to put them out of their comfort zone. However I hate travelling now and only do the shorter distance shows up North. Some howl all the way but they do that on a 15 minutes run to the vet, others fall asleep and don't miaow once  Never had any throw a wobbler yet and get hysterical, touch wood


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

I use the normal carriers and it works nicely, they feel safe and just fall asleep


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)

Off topic so sorry but I once had a cat that loooovvvved the car he just used to sit there and occasionally wander around - he loved looking out of the front window. 
regards
sue


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> i was looking into getting a sturdy shelter. could a kitten rip through it at all?


I doubt it, they are quite tough. None of mine have ever tried though, they are quite calm travellers. They only really miaow when they get near home, always at the same roundabout  they must smell they are close 

I have a dark blue one with black mesh, and its very dark and calm inside. They have straps at the back through which you can put the seat belts if you want to make sure it stayed put on the back seat.

I wouldn't be without mine, it has been well worth the money.


----------

